# Nuke taking over the Lickhill Manor



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Any one out there believe in co-incidences. I have always doubted them but how about this.

MHF moderators MandyandDave and Nukes Labrador forum's moderator Rhoni both booked to have a rally the same weekend at the same time.

MHF rally details are here.

Both Dave and Rhoni worked without knowledge of what the other was doing and it only came about when Rhoni told Nuke that there was a motorhome group booked the same weekend. Nuke said hang on a minute and checked MHF. Gobsmacked he told Rhoni what had happened.

Rhoni has stolen that MHF photographer for the weekend, whats his name - Artona thats the one, to be official photographer for the weekend LOL. I shall be setting up a mobile studio so if you want to have your dogs shot, I mean photographed let me know.

On a more serious side though this is going to be one heck of a NUKEworld party. Labforum are going to have a number of people camping and over 200 people and 100s of dogs on the saturday.

So far there are 15 MHF vans booked but there is space for 35 more.

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like it will be an interesting rally. Shame it is the same weekend as the Clumber park meet would have loved to see all the dogs there.

Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've never been dogging but I have heard about it. If me pills arrive on time I'll be there.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Lol Pusser! 8O I was wondering if I should start a book on Lab racing? 

It could take off and be almost as popular as whippett racing, where can I get a few hundred lab sized racing jackets from? and who's the man to see about traps?

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I've never been dogging but I have heard about it. If me pills arrive on time I'll be there.


Having led a sheltered life, I'm not at all familiar with that term Pusser.

All I can say is that if you're doing it I'll be there to watch. :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS: Can you let me know where you get the pills from please? :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We've prov booked, now to see if it fits in with our trip to Ireland via Holyhead. I love Lab pups - couldn't eat a whole one mind.

Stew do you do a reduced rate for mongrels in your photo shoot?

Frank


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Lickhill Manor*

Should be an interesting week-end :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Stew do you do a reduced rate for mongrels in your photo shoot?

we charge by the pedigree Frank. How many do your dogs have in them :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually our rates are so low once we have discounted them our customers end up paying us, its great isn't it   


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Stew do you do a reduced rate for mongrels in your photo shoot?
> 
> ...


Whoopee free portraits 

Frank


----------

